# Knee Wrapping



## PillarofBalance

Took a vid of how we wrap knees in my gym.  It's not just around and around. It's diagonal, matching and then crossing over the grain of the quads.  DYS prefers his wrap to come up pretty high on the quad.  For most I try and just get as much fabric behind the knee as possible but everyone has their preference. While I use the same wrap pattern for everyone, I do respect their preference for height up the knee. 

These are the Lilliebridge wraps. 2.5 meter I think? DYS correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## NbleSavage

Nice vid, good look at the technique.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Thanks for getting vid POB. I like seeing other techniques and try and find what I really like


----------



## ToolSteel

Sounded like I was listening to an episode of jersey shore 

I'm assuming that's dys since you wrapped halfway to his nuts?


----------



## transcend2007

Is it possible to wrap them yourself....or would it always be necessary for another person to do it.  I don't always have a workout partner since I moved is the reason I am asking.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Yes you can wrap yourself. It's just tougher, especially depending on what wrap you use. The wraps I'm using there are just way to narly to wrap myself pr tight. But I can get a pair of grippers pretty damn snug. 

Someone who knows how you like to be wrapped will always frank them tighter then you can yourself though.


----------



## ToolSteel

I wrap Strangulators by myself. Mainly because I have no team, and if I want it consistent I have to do it myself. 
It's a hell of a workout in itself.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Ginger beard.


----------



## Bro Bundy

serious boston accents going on


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Bro Bundy said:


> serious boston accents going on



Pillar wasn't talking much. He doesn't have a Boston accent. Sounds like a fuggin foreigner.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Stay tuned for the Next video, it will be "how we Rap" 

Straight from the slums of bahhston getting gangsta.


----------



## ECKSRATED

DieYoungStrong said:


> Pillar wasn't talking much. He doesn't have a Boston accent. Sounds like a fuggin foreigner.



Hahaha hahahahahaha he kinda does.


----------



## ToolSteel

Y'all are gonna have a hay day with my accent when I come up this fall. 


I'M SHIPPIN UP TO BAHSTIN YAAAYAAAYOOOOOHH


----------



## Seeker

That's some good wrapping, coach.  Damn good. I would have liked to see the set up and squat after.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I wrapped my knees a few times before. I drip sweat and get back pumps doing it. Lol. If I had my own personal ginger to assist me then I wouldn't mine using wraps.


----------



## Bro Bundy

DieYoungStrong said:


> Pillar wasn't talking much. He doesn't have a Boston accent. Sounds like a fuggin foreigner.



who ever was talking sounded like will hunting's friend


----------



## PillarofBalance

Bro Bundy said:


> who ever was talking sounded like will hunting's friend



That was me making fun of DYS' accent.


----------



## SFGiants

Bro Bundy said:


> serious boston accents going on





DieYoungStrong said:


> Pillar wasn't talking much. He doesn't have a Boston accent. Sounds like a fuggin foreigner.



Piller has a :32 (16): gay accent and likes to t-bag and hump men's legs!


----------



## John Ziegler

The background noise in that gym is priceless & the wrap is impeccable great video


----------



## LeanHerm

That's wicked haaahd dys, you fuking cahksuckah, attack the bahhhhh


From someone that is not from Boston, he def has a slight one. Trust me.  But pob fits right in with all the Irish people up there with his gingerness


----------



## LeanHerm

Lolololol I noticed that's the shirt you got ketchup all over.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Seeker said:


> That's some good wrapping, coach.  Damn good. I would have liked to see the set up and squat after.



You did....


----------



## Tren4Life

That wrap looks kinda loose. I bet I could get them tighter. I know DYS likes my wraps.


----------



## LeanHerm

Tren4Life said:


> That wrap looks kinda loose. I bet I could get them tighter. I know DYS likes my wraps.



You mean you like when he wraps you and you faht in his face?


----------



## Tren4Life

LeanHerm said:


> You mean you like when he wraps you and you faht in his face?



That was pay back for him bitching that I wrapped him to tight.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I didn't bitch that you wrapped me to tight. I said "that's a really tight wrap". It was a complement. 

And you didn't fart in my face while I was wrapping you. You shit your pants. You made the 320lb dude sitting next to you in the staging area almost puke and disgust. At least he got to leave. I had to keep wrapping.


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> I didn't bitch that you wrapped me to tight. I said "that's a really tight wrap". It was a complement.
> 
> And you didn't fart in my face while I was wrapping you. You shit your pants. You made the 320lb dude sitting next to you in the staging area almost puke and disgust. At least he got to leave. I had to keep wrapping.





I only do that to people I love. 


You and my wife. 


You did a great job on that wrap by the way.


----------



## Tren4Life

transcend2007 said:


> Is it possible to wrap them yourself....or would it always be necessary for another person to do it.  I don't always have a workout partner since I moved is the reason I am asking.



Yes it is very possible to do it yourself. I do it all the time, I use 3 meter Inzer grippers and they stay pretty tight.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Tren4Life said:


> That wrap looks kinda loose. I bet I could get them tighter. I know DYS likes my wraps.



Go **** yourself


----------



## Yaya

Nice wrap

Deep boston accents


----------



## PillarofBalance

Yaya said:


> Nice wrap
> 
> Deep boston accents



I will never understand why guys think I have a Boston accent. I speak like I am from around here about as much as I have red hair and freckles.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

^^^^ until he gets drunk or hits a PR squat. Then this weird hybrid New York / Boston accent comes out. I get confused.


----------



## SFGiants

Yaya said:


> Nice wrap
> 
> Deep boston accents



Accent is code for throat!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

SFGiants said:


> Accent is code for throat!



Stop trying to groom people in this thread. What happens in real powerlifting gyms should be a state secret until those cold and timid virgin souls get the gumption to walk into one.


----------



## LeanHerm

Pob: hey I just tore my ball bag, I need some one to look and see what's going on. 


A person not named: sure I'll take a look.   




Only a real bro will check someone else's hardware to see if something isn't right.  That's powerlifting love.


----------



## CardinalJacked

What do you guys use to pull the end of the wrap thru to lock it in place?

Is that just like a wrist wrap folded over? just feed it thru the loop and pull it thru?


----------



## DieYoungStrong

CardinalJacked said:


> What do you guys use to pull the end of the wrap thru to lock it in place?
> 
> Is that just like a wrist wrap folded over? just feed it thru the loop and pull it thru?




Just a lifting strap. it does the trick.


----------



## Bigmike

"Know it hurts don't be a ****in pussy" love the accent lol


----------



## saltylifter

Looks like the person doing the wrapping was losing allot of tightness when he was going around his knee. The power lifters in my gym have this knee wrap thing that wraps the wraps super tight before u wrap making it very tight when u wrap the knee.
 Very good form on the wrap. Thanks for the video


----------



## jennerrator

saltylifter said:


> Looks like the person doing the wrapping was losing allot of tightness when he was going around his knee. The power lifters in my gym have this knee wrap thing that wraps the wraps super tight before u wrap making it very tight when u wrap the knee.
> Very good form on the wrap. Thanks for the video



sure you can't get "wrap" in there one more time....


----------



## DieYoungStrong

saltylifter said:


> Looks like the person doing the wrapping was losing allot of tightness when he was going around his knee. The power lifters in my gym have this knee wrap thing that wraps the wraps super tight before u wrap making it very tight when u wrap the knee.
> Very good form on the wrap. Thanks for the video



We pretension the wraps with a wrap roller. Prob the same or similar to what your guys use. Believe me when I say they are cranked tight. I penguin walk my way to the bar.


----------



## Milo

DieYoungStrong said:


> We pretension the wraps with a wrap roller. Prob the same or similar to what your guys use. Believe me when I say they are cranked tight. I penguin walk my way to the bar.



Worst part is trying to stand up if you wrap yourself.


----------



## LeanHerm

DieYoungStrong said:


> We pretension the wraps with a wrap roller. Prob the same or similar to what your guys use. Believe me when I say they are cranked tight. I penguin walk my way to the bar.



Bunch of rookies. Lololol


----------



## PillarofBalance

saltylifter said:


> Looks like the person doing the wrapping was losing allot of tightness when he was going around his knee. The power lifters in my gym have this knee wrap thing that wraps the wraps super tight before u wrap making it very tight when u wrap the knee.
> Very good form on the wrap. Thanks for the video



Hi... 

That was me.

The wraps are pretensioned.

They aren't some cheesy Inzer gripper that quadrupled in length at 70% tension.

No I wasn't losing tension. Maybe you missed the part where I would pass under the knee and then crank it.  You don't ever cinch them on the knee cap.

Don't you squat in a smith? 

Come at me bro


----------



## Seeker

I actually like and have enjoyed the loose wrap Pob suggested I do recently.  I've always wrapped myself and I do a pretty tight fuking wrap. By the time I was done I was winded and sweating like a pig. Now with a looser wrap I can still get a good bounce with some heavy weight without killing myself before. But of course I'm not going for any prs's with this.


----------



## saltylifter

DieYoungStrong said:


> We pretension the wraps with a wrap roller. Prob the same or similar to what your guys use. Believe me when I say they are cranked tight. I penguin walk my way to the bar.



Lol love that feeling. Penguin walks are the best to heavy ass deep squats .


----------



## saltylifter

PillarofBalance said:


> Hi...
> 
> That was me.
> 
> The wraps are pretensioned.
> 
> They aren't some cheesy Inzer gripper that quadrupled in length at 70% tension.
> 
> No I wasn't losing tension. Maybe you missed the part where I would pass under the knee and then crank it.  You don't ever cinch them on the knee cap.
> 
> Don't you squat in a smith?
> 
> Come at me bro



Lmao hahaha good one. Guy squats on a smith machine and never hears the end of it .


----------



## schultz1

pillarofbalance said:


> hi...
> 
> That was me.
> 
> The wraps are pretensioned.
> 
> They aren't some cheesy inzer gripper that quadrupled in length at 70% tension.
> 
> No i wasn't losing tension. Maybe you missed the part where i would pass under the knee and then crank it.  You don't ever cinch them on the knee cap.
> 
> Don't you squat in a smith?
> 
> Come at me bro



smith machine for life


----------



## Itburnstopee

saltylifter said:


> Lmao hahaha good one. Guy squats on a smith machine and never hears the end of it .



You sick ****


----------



## Milo

Wrapped again yesterday and may have found the issue I was having. When wrapping loosely for lighter sets my hamstring felt like it was going to snap but I played around with the wrap and wrapping it tighter actually felt way better. I wonder why this is.


----------



## Milo

Anyone go pretty high up the quad? Tried this yesterday and it felt really good. Like it was dispersing the pressure throughout my leg more instead of just the knee.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Milo said:


> Anyone go pretty high up the quad? Tried this yesterday and it felt really good. Like it was dispersing the pressure throughout my leg more instead of just the knee.



I do. One wrap above the tear drop.


----------



## ToolSteel

I'll have to take a vid of mine sometime and see what you guys think


----------



## ECKSRATED

DieYoungStrong said:


> I do. One wrap above the tear drop.


Or right below the bush of leg hair.


----------



## heavydeads83

DieYoungStrong said:


> I do. One wrap above the tear drop.



I also like mine wrapped high on the quad.  I start with the top of the wrap at the crest of the back of my knee and make five wraps up then an x across my knee then another couple of wraps across the last one on the top.  I know guys like POB though that prefer more around the back of their knee though.  This is a good thread.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

heavydeads83 said:


> I also like mine wrapped high on the quad.  I start with the top of the wrap at the crest of the back of my knee and make five wraps up then an x across my knee then another couple of wraps across the last one on the top.  I know guys like POB though that prefer more around the back of their knee though.  This is a good thread.



Once you get experience in wraps it becomes an individual preference. Everyone likes to be wrapped a little different.

But remember, packing as much fabric behind the knee as you can is what makes the wraps really work for you.


----------

